# installer classic sur un power book G4



## kinon2 (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acquérir un powerbook G4 pour faire tourner des appli anciennes. Mais je n'ai que le disque d'install  Tiger. Comment dois je procéder pour installer classic?
Merci


----------



## SylvainBAIL (25 Janvier 2010)

Il te faut tout simplement le CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 fourni avec le PB G4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

Ou n'importe quel CD "boite" d'OS 9.1 ou 9.2.1., la/les mise(s) à jour pour passer en 9.2.2 étant gratuites depuis ces systèmes. Toutefois, si ton PowerBook est de 2003 ou plus récent, il te faudra dans ce cas procéder à l'installation depuis Pacifist, ces Mac ne pouvant pas démarrer depuis ces CD.


----------



## kinon2 (25 Janvier 2010)

Merci de ta réponse. Quand tu dis 9.1 ...et 9.0 c'est bon aussi (s'il existe...)
Tu parles de pacifisct tu veux dire qu'il faudrait dans ce cas extraire les paquets, les enregistrer sur le disque dur et lancer l'nstal depuis ce disque, ou graver un CD?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Quand tu dis 9.1 ...et 9.0 c'est bon aussi (s'il existe...)
> Tu parles de pacifisct tu veux dire qu'il faudrait dans ce cas extraire les paquets, les enregistrer sur le disque dur et lancer l'nstal depuis ce disque, ou graver un CD?



Je veux dire qu'il faudra directement sortir le système des paquets, si tu ne trouves pas un CD d'installation de "Classic". Classic s'installe directement sous OS X, alors que les CD "boite", il faut démarrer sur le CD, donc sous OS 9, d'où le problème si le Mac est d'après 2002, puisque ces Mac ne démarrent pas sous OS 9.

Pour le 9.0, c'est bon si tu utilises Pacifist, car aucun PowerBook G4 ne démarre sous OS 9.0.x, le premier modèle (Titanium 400/500) nécessitait OS 9.1 minimum.

Partant d'un 9.0, il te faudra faire 3 mises à jour : la 9.1, puis la 9.2.1, et enfin la 9.2.2. Depuis Pacifist, ça risque de pas être simple, faudra éditer les scripts d'installation pour savoir quoi mettre !


----------



## kinon2 (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est un peu complexe en effet.
Pour faire simple mon power mas acheté d'occase a tiger installé mais pas de disques d'install.
Est ce qu'on peut essayer de clarifier un peu
Premier doute: est ce que classic est compris dans les disques d'install (universels) de Tiger?
dans ce cas il me suffirait de trouver ce disque.

Sinon, si j'ai bien compris il me faut trouver un disque d'installation 9.1 au moins, extraire les paquets correspondant à classic et les installer.
OK?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

1) non Classic n'est pas fourni avec un tigre universel, seulement avec les logiciels complémentaires fournis avec un Mac, il n'est pas sur le disque de Mac OS X, mais sur l'autre, celui des logiciels.

2) Non, avec un CD de 9.1 ou de 9.2.1 universel, il te faut installer un "Dossier Système" Mac OS 9, ensuite, au premier lancement de Classic, c'est Mac OS X qui le complétera automatiquement pour en faire un classic.

Un conseil, avant de le lancer, ne fais pas l'impasse sur la mise à jour 9.2.2, elle rend Classic plus stable !


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2010)

J'ai installé Classic hier sur mon iBookG4.
J'ai bêtement copié le Dossier Système du Classic de mon Mini, et hop j'ai une nouvelle icône dans les préférences système et ça marche&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai installé Classic hier sur mon iBookG4 hier.
> J'ai bêtement copié le Dossier Système du Classic de mon Mini, et hop j'ai une nouvelle icône dans les préférences système et ça marche



Oui, mais si j'ai correctement lu entre les lignes, c'est soit il n'a pas d'autre Mac, soit, s'il en a, c'est ou ce sont des Mac Intel, donc, dépourvus de système Classic !


----------



## kinon2 (25 Janvier 2010)

effectivement. ceci étant comme je n'aurai besoin que du dossier système et que le syteme 9 n'est maintenant plus en vente je ne pense pas qu'il serait iilégal que quelqu'un qui le possède me le cède en téléchargement, je parle bien juste du dossier systeme OS9.
Si je me souviens  il n'était pas très lourd donc transférable par des serveurs style free.fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> ele syteme 9 n'est maintenant plus en vente je ne pense pas qu'il serait iilégal que quelqu'un qui le possède me le cède en téléchargement



Eh si, ça serait illégal. Seuls les systèmes jusqu'au 7.5.5 sont fournis gratuitement par apple. Ce qu'il faut, c'est quelqu'un qui te cède (gratuitement ou non) une licence, pas un "dossier système" !


----------



## kinon2 (25 Janvier 2010)

ok
apple vend donc encore le syteme 9?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> ok
> apple vend donc encore le syteme 9?



Non, Apple ne le vend plus, mais ils sont propriétaires des droits dessus, et ont décidés de ne pas le distribuer gratuitement, ce qui est leur droit le plus strict, et donc légalement, ce que tu envisageait n'est pas possible. Tu dois te procurer la licence d'utilisation avec le logiciel (donc te procurer un CD original) !


----------



## kinon2 (25 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, Apple ne le vend plus, mais ils sont propriétaires des droits dessus, et ont décidés de ne pas le distribuer gratuitement, ce qui est leur droit le plus strict, et donc légalement, ce que tu envisageait n'est pas possible. Tu dois te procurer la licence d'utilisation avec le logiciel (donc te procurer un CD original) !


Ok

mais avoue que là on serait dans un piratage très théorique. Ca ne lèse plus personne...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Ok
> 
> mais avoue que là on serait dans un piratage très théorique. Ca ne lèse plus personne...



Bon, je te voyais venir,mais j'espérais éviter, je vois que ça ne sera pas possible, alors, je vais préciser : si tu veux faire des choses illégales, c'est ton affaire, et aussi ta responsabilité. je n'ai pas à porter de jugement là dessus, et n'en porte pas, mais en tant que modérateur, je dois te rappeler qu'il est hors de question que tu fasse partager cette responsabilité à MacGeneration en venant en parler ici, chose que tu t'es engagé à ne pas faire puisqu'en t'inscrivant, tu t'engageais à respecter les conditions d'utilisation des forums, et notamment les dispositions de leur second paragraphe.

Donc, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais tu ne peux nous demander de l'aide que pour tes actions légales, c'est aussi simple que ça.


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

On trouve parfois des CD pas trop cher sur eBay. Il me semble voir passer de temps en temps des 9.2.1. 

Mais c'est vrai que les gens qui vendent leur machines d'occasion ne DEVRAIT PAS perdre les CD.


----------



## kinon (27 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> On trouve parfois des CD pas trop cher sur eBay. Il me semble voir passer de temps en temps des 9.2.1.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que les gens qui vendent leur machines d'occasion ne DEVRAIT PAS perdre les CD.


Oui j'en ai repéré un sur ebay . je suis en train de le suivre

Merci


----------



## kinon2 (3 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai trouvé un CD d'install 9.2.1 sur ebay mais cela ne marche pas.
comme le disait Pascal 77 mon powerbook ne demarre pas sous 9.2.1.`
Donc il me faut passer par pacifist si j'ai bien compris.
Sin on pouvait me détailler le processus ce serait sympa.
Merci


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> Bon j'ai trouvé un CD d'install 9.2.1 sur ebay mais cela ne marche pas.
> comme le disait Pascal 77 mon powerbook ne demarre pas sous 9.2.1.`
> Donc il me faut passer par pacifist si j'ai bien compris.
> Sin on pouvait me détailler le processus ce serait sympa.
> Merci



Tu peux l'essayer sur une autre machine pour voir si ça vient du CD ?

Rappelle moi le modèle exact de ton PowerBook, pour savoir s'il boote sous OS 9 ?


----------



## kinon2 (3 Février 2010)

merci de ta réponse
Non car mon autre mac est un intel

Il s'agit d'un powerbook G4 15" aluminium 1,33Ghz (décembre 2003)
EDIT: ca ne semble pas simple car pacifist ne connait que les paquets OSX... et j'ai trouvé tom... qui ne fonctionne que sous OS9 installé...


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> merci de ta réponse
> Non car mon autre mac est un intel
> 
> Il s'agit d'un powerbook G4 15" aluminium 1,33Ghz (décembre 2003)
> EDIT: ca ne semble pas simple car pacifist ne connait que les paquets OSX... et j'ai trouvé tom... qui ne fonctionne que sous OS9 installé...



Ce Powerbook boote au minimum sur Mac OS X 10.3 !!!

Donc OS 9 c'est pas la peine, tu n'as aucune chance !

Il faut que tu installes OS 9 sous forme classic, pour utiliser des applis OS 9, mais tu ne pourras pas démarrer sous OS 9.


----------



## kinon2 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ce Powerbook boote au minimum sur Mac OS X 10.3 !!!
> 
> Donc OS 9 c'est pas la peine, tu n'as aucune chance !
> 
> Il faut que tu installes OS 9 sous forme classic, pour utiliser des applis OS 9, mais tu ne pourras pas démarrer sous OS 9.


C'est ce que je craignais..

demarrer sous OS9 ce n'est pas grave mais c'est pour faire tourner des applis OS9.
Qu'appelles tu installer sous forme classic?


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Copie tout simplement le dossier système présent sur le CD OS 9 dans ton Mac et dans le tableau de bord Classic sélectionne le


----------



## kinon2 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Copie tout simplement le dossier système présent sur le CD OS 9 dans ton Mac et dans le tableau de bord Classic sélectionne le



ben non j'avais essayé effectivement mais cela ne marche pas. Lorsque je selectionne ce dossier systeme pour classic j'ai un message d'erreur qui m'indique qu'il ne peut fonctionner qu'avec le disque d'origine...


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2010)

Je t'avais envoyé une réponse en MP, pas de nouvelles


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

kinon2 a dit:


> ben non j'avais essayé effectivement mais cela ne marche pas. Lorsque je selectionne ce dossier systeme pour classic j'ai un message d'erreur qui m'indique qu'il ne peut fonctionner qu'avec le disque d'origine...



Bizarre ça marche chez d'autre. Bon au pire installe OS 9 sur autre machine plus ancienne et tu récupère le système et les autres dossier sur un DD externe (ou transfert par câble réseau).



Invité a dit:


> Je t'avais envoyé une réponse en MP, pas de nouvelles



Ha ? Pas vu ...


----------



## kinon2 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bizarre ça marche chez d'autre. Bon au pire installe OS 9 sur autre machine plus ancienne et tu récupère le système et les autres dossier sur un DD externe (ou transfert par câble réseau).
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ? Pas vu ...



Pas vu effectivement.
Bon grâce à vos aides j'ai enfin réussi a installer classic...ouf

Encore merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bizarre ça marche chez d'autre.



Ben c'est ça qui est bizarre, le système des CD d'install* est conçu normalement pour ne pas être fonctionnel sur un disque dur, c'est fait exprès, il y a même un message d'erreur spécifique pour prévenir ceux qui tentent quand même le coup !

(*) D'OS 9.x et plus anciens, celui des CD/DVD d'OS X, je pense qu'il ne viendrait l'idée à personne d'essayer !


----------



## SylvainBAIL (4 Février 2010)

Lors de l'installation de Mac OSX (Tiger pour toi), il doit y avoir si mes souvenirs sont bons une "case" à cocher pour l'installation de Classic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

SylvainBAIL a dit:


> Lors de l'installation de Mac OSX (Tiger pour toi), il doit y avoir si mes souvenirs sont bons une "case" à cocher pour l'installation de Classic.



Là, je crains que ta mémoire ne t'abuse, lors de l'installation de Tiger, il faut attendre qu'elle soit terminée, puis changer de DVD, et lancer l'installation des "logiciels supplémentaires" pour avoir Classic", et encore, à condition de disposer des DVD d'installation du Mac (les gris), et pas d'un Tiger "boite" qui ne comprend pas "Classic" !


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2010)

Tu confonds peut être avec l'installation des gestionnaires pour Os9.


----------

